# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  DI CARI SHOWA,SHIRO,KOHAKU,YG UKURAN DI ATAS 60UP

## vina_pmk

teman2 barangkali ada yg punya SHOWA,SHIRO,KOHAKU,YG UKURAN DI ATAS 60UP female,yg sudah gendong telur atau ada informasi tolong pm ke saya saja atau hub saya aja.
saya lg coba buat breeding sebab kemarinnya bny yg gagal.jd penasaran aja.
mudah mudahan dpt ikan bagus harga murah.  ::  
masalah harga sesuai dgn kemampuan kita saja.ok.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

